# Nail varnish/shellac during ivf or pregnancy?



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

I was wondering how many women avoid nail varnish & shellac when going through ivf & pregnancy? I don't mind bare finger nails but like having my toes done in summer! I think I read in Rebecca Fett's book that these chemically things should be avoided when ttc?


----------



## letmebemummy (May 23, 2017)

Hi StrawberrySundae, I asked my doctor about having shellac and she said as long as salon is well ventilated to that point that I couldn't smell anything it'd be safe. But I guess it's a personal choice


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

I'm currently on a beach holiday and happy with my nails. I've generally gone for no makeup and quite a hippy look. Not having any nail varnish on suits it. I've surprised myself as I normally spend a few hours once a fortnight at the beautician's and wouldn't leave the house with no make up on...  So perhaps it's a case of going for 'a look' and you'll feel as stylish as usual


----------



## dededar (Sep 17, 2014)

I have been looking this up all day wondering the same thing. I always have acrylics done and Iv had them off while cycling and wanted them done this weekend, I think I'm going to get them done I'm
Sure millions of woman get nails done in the 2ww and pregnancy and don't have any issues ? I'm trying to reassure myself lol


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

if your having nail extensions, i'd recommend gel instead of acrylic, as acrylic fumes can be overpowering at the best of times, there is zero smell with gel same as gel polish
mel x


----------

